# Notebook fürs Studium



## Koksi (8. September 2012)

*Notebook fürs Studium*

Hallo Leute 
Ich beginne nächsten Monat mein Studium der Technischen Informatik an  der Fh. Hier wird in den Info´s der Fh empfohlen ein Notebook zu  erwerben.

"Ferner empfehlen wir  dringend, schon zu Studienbeginn ein aktuelles  Notebook in den  Lehrveranstaltungen sowie zur Vor- und Nachbereitung  der Studieninhalte  zur Verfügung zu haben."


Ich weiß das es schon einige Threads gibt die eine ähnliche Thematik  diskutieren jedoch wird im jedem von vornherein vom Threadersteller ein  fixer Preisrahmen genannt, mir ist nun des öfteren bei diesem  aufgefallen das nach Möglichkeit dieser Preisrahmen in den Empfehlungen  meistens zur Gänze ausgeschöpft wird (Dies bezieht sich auch auf Threads  anderer Unterforen).
Also habe ich mir überlegt hier keinen Preisrahmen  zu nennen! Daraus resultiert natürlich nicht das ich jetzt Notebooks  Vorschläge hören möchte die von irgendeiner Technik Messe Stammen und  25.000€ kosten 


Ich habe folgende Vorstellung:


~14"                 <--- Hat sich für mich bis jetzt als passable Größe zu arbeiten heraus gestellt.
Transportabel        <--- Sollte nicht allzu Dick/massiv sein da ich ja noch andere Sachen mitnehmen muss
ROBUST                          <--- Es soll 5 Jahre im Einsatz sein daher wäre es  schade nach 2-3 Jahren ein neues zu kaufen weil das alte schlecht  verarbeitet ist
Akkulaufzeit        <--- sollte schon 4+ Stunden office schaffen

Bitte überlegt euch wieviel IHR für ein solches gerät ausgeben würdet und empfehlt mir bitte dahingehend ein Gerät 
Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Koksi schrieb:


> Text kommt erst noch habe in der hälfte ausversehen auf posten geklickt -.-"


 

Dennoch verweise ich mal vorsichtshalber hierhin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/235593-notebook-fuer-studium.html

Alleine der Threadname ist schon genau derselbe... vielleicht gibts da schon ein paar Anregungen


----------



## Koksi (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dennoch verweise ich mal vorsichtshalber hierhin:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/235593-notebook-fuer-studium.html
> 
> Alleine der Threadname ist schon genau derselbe... vielleicht gibts da schon ein paar Anregungen


 
Anregungen gab es viele ich verfolge dieses Unterforum seit längerem aber wie gesagt: Die sache mit dem Individuellen Preislimit ist halt immer so ne Sache 
Mir geht es darum das ihr "Empfehler" euch nicht zwanghaft an ein Budget Klammern müsst


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

Was wäre mit einem Ultrabook ?
Könntest du dich mit einem Asus Zenbook anfreuden ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Koksi schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum das ihr "Empfehler" euch nicht zwanghaft an ein Budget Klammern müsst


 
Welch unbekannte Freiheit... na dann mal los. 

Ich würde wenns um Uni geht zu den ThinkPads greifen, die bieten eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, aktuelle Hardware und bei weitem ausreichende Akkulaufzeiten (laut Werbung >13 Stunden was in der realität aber meist deutlich weniger ist, deine 4 Stunden gehn aber locker).
Beispielsweise die ThinkPad L Serie:
Notebooks für Unternehmen | ThinkPad L Serie | Hohe Umweltverträglichkeit | Lenovo | (DE)

Kannste dir je nach Leistungswunsch auch zusammenstellen (was aber teurer werden sollte als fertig konfigurierte zu kaufen in diversen Shops).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90468033/asus-zenbook-prime-ux31a-r4005v.asp


sowas z. B. ?????


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Die find ich auch sehr geil aber der Preis ist leider auch entsprechend anständig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Die find ich auch sehr geil aber der Preis ist leider auch entsprechend anständig.





Ultrabooks beginnen erst ab 900-1000 Euro.
Ich denke ein Ultrabook wäre optimal für ihn.
Wenn sein Geldbeutel nichts dagegen hat ....


----------



## Koksi (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



ich888 schrieb:


> Was wäre mit einem Ultrabook ?
> Könntest du dich mit einem Asus Zenbook anfreuden ?


In wie weit "anfreunden" gibt es dort etwas das total aus der Reihe Tanzt?






Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Welch unbekannte Freiheit... na dann mal los.


Gern geschehen 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich würde wenns um Uni geht zu den ThinkPads greifen, die bieten eine  sehr gute Verarbeitung, aktuelle Hardware und bei weitem ausreichende  Akkulaufzeiten (laut Werbung >13 Stunden was in der realität aber  meist deutlich weniger ist, deine 4 Stunden gehn aber locker).


Im besonderen Lenovo hatte ich mir schon rauf und runter angeschaut  jedoch habe ich dort schnell den Überblick verloren bei den ganzen  Serien die Lenovo anbietet L E X T und wie sie alle heißen 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beispielsweise die ThinkPad L Serie:
> Notebooks für Unternehmen | ThinkPad L Serie | Hohe Umweltverträglichkeit | Lenovo | (DE)
> 
> Kannste dir je nach Leistungswunsch auch zusammenstellen (was aber  teurer werden sollte als fertig konfigurierte zu kaufen in diversen  Shops).



Die L Serie hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut gefielt mir war mir aber nicht ganz sicher welche Konfiguration ich "brauche". Bzw hat Lenova nicht auch ein Wlan Problem bei den Thinkpads?

Was ich vielleicht vergessen habe zu erwähnen es sollte nicht sehr Laut werden damit der Prof mich nicht köpft oder es andere stört.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

Anfreunden , im Sinne von: Gefällt es dir , Gibt es dein Geldbeutel her.


----------



## Koksi (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ultrabooks beginnen erst ab 900-1000 Euro.
> Ich denke ein Ultrabook wäre optimal für ihn.
> Wenn sein Geldbeutel nichts dagegen hat ....


 
Notebooks in der Preisregion sind noch im Rahmen sonst hätte ich nicht ohne Preislimit gefragt.
Es ist nur auch immer der Gedanke dahinter: brauch ich ein Notebook in der Preisregion ( ein Vorschlag meiner mutter war z.b. 13" macbook air)? oder würde mir weniger auch vollkommen genügen.

Edit nicht wundern ich bin erstmal ein paar Stunden weg und lasse euch euren künstlerischen "freidenkerraum"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

Der Vorteil von Ultrabooks:

klein, schnell, leicht, und lange Akkulaufzeit

Nachteil:

recht teuer 


Wenn du nichts gegen OSX hast, wäre das MBA auch einen Blick Wert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Von W-Lan Problemen weiß ich nichts, muss aber nichts heißen da ich nicht der Notebook-Experte bin (mir ist der Thread nur in der Mod-Funktion aufgefallen weil er den gleichen namen wie ein bereits vorhandener hatte ).

Zum auf der Uni "brauchen" ist das so ne Sache... ich habe mein Studium komplett ohne nen Lappi abgeschlossen (die Abschlussarbeit mal ausgenommen aber die hätte ich auch an meinem Desktop zu Hause geschrieben wenn es mir vertraglich erlaubt gewesen wäre). 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht nötig ist einen Lappi zu haben zum Studieren es sei denn man studiert Informatik oder ein Fach wo man zwangsläufig Rechenpower benötigt (für Simulationen welcher Art auch immer).

Wenn man aber eins braucht und das nötige Kleingeld hat ist ein Ultrabook sicherlich eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

MBA

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Apple/Macbook_Air_33,8_cm_(13,3)_1,8_GHz/1013700/?

z. B.

hardwaretechnisch nehmen die beiden sich nicht viel

Die Frage ist OSX ODER WINDOOF ?


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (mir ist der Thread nur in der Mod-Funktion aufgefallen weil er den gleichen namen wie ein bereits vorhandener hatte ).



Mods haben es schon schwer 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zum auf der Uni "brauchen" ist das so ne Sache... ich habe mein Studium komplett ohne nen Lappi abgeschlossen (die Abschlussarbeit mal ausgenommen aber die hätte ich auch an meinem Desktop zu Hause geschrieben wenn es mir vertraglich erlaubt gewesen wäre).
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht nötig ist einen Lappi zu haben zum Studieren es sei denn man studiert Informatik oder ein Fach wo man zwangsläufig Rechenpower benötigt (für Simulationen welcher Art auch immer).


Ähnlich sehe ich es auch. Studiere auch gerade Informatik und ein Notebook hatte ich in den ersten Semestern primär an um mich abzulenken weil alles langweilig war ^^
Später wurde es dann so, dass man in den Vorlesungen immer schön zuhört/mitdenkt/dabei ist/mitschreibt/.... und das Notebook eher nur zu einem Datenspeicher ist um mal eben kurz was nachzuschauen, ne Hausaufgabe in Freistunden zu erledigen etc.
Sprich theoretisch wäre auch ein monströses 18,4"-Gerät in Ordnung, da - bei mir - es in der Vorlesung eh nicht mehr an ist.

Kurz: Such dir vielleicht eher ein ordentliches 13" oder 15" Gerät je nach Mobilitätsanspruch. Z.B. ein Samsung 700Z5C oder die 13"-Variante; das ist jetzt keine Holzhammer-Werbung für Samsung meinerseits, aber das Gerät hat mich eigentlich in allen Belangen überzeugt und bietet auch eine Akkulaufzeit von etwa 6 Stunden im Office-Betrieb (selbst getestet) 

Oder wie ich .... bzw. ich888  vorgeschlagen hat ein MBA (*und dann mit Windows*!! )


----------



## Koksi (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Erstmal Danke an euch für die Empfehlungen 
Mh scheint ja alles auf ein Ultrabook/MBA hinaus zu laufen wobei ich das Thinkpad noch gerne in der Hinterhand behalte 
Nun die Überlegung Ultrabook/MBA ?? obiges Samsung Gerät ? (bin mir grade nicht sicher ob jenes als Ultrabook gilt )
Das Zenbook und das MBA konnte ich im nahe gelegenen Media Markt mal ausprobieren.
Konnte bei beiden die Tastatur mal unter die Lupe nehmen und schaun ob ich damit umgehen könnte (hier sei gesagt das mir beide recht gut gefallen).
Die Bildschirm Auflösung hatte mich bei beiden überzeugt, ich konnte bequem mehrere Sachen öffnen und betrachten ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen.

Nun die weitere Überlegung bzw "Aufgabe" für euch:
MBA/Zenbook/anderes Modell welches könnt ihr dort empfehlen und muss ich auf irgendwelche Features achten?
Oder gibt es doch vielleicht ein KO Argument gegen ein solches Gerät welches ein Notebook in der Richtung Thinkpad und Konsorten nicht aufweist ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90468033/asus-zenbook-prime-ux31a-r4005v.asp
Achten auf iwas ? Ka.

Notebooks sind leistungsstärker als Ultrabooks.


----------



## rallahr (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Hi,

du hast geschrieben, dass du das Thinkpad noch gerne in der Hinterhand behalten würdest. Hast du damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw ist es dir generell sympathisch? Dann würde ich dir nämlich eindeutig dazu raten. Schließlich sollst du ja am Ende ideal damit arbeiten können.


----------



## kev2k (9. September 2012)

Ich würde ein thinkpad t430s empfehlen. Das gerät bietet eine top verarbeitung.
Die business serien von dell und hp könnten auch noch interessant sein


----------



## Koksi (10. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

@ich888 Keine Sorge hatte deinen Post auf der ersten Seite nicht vergessen das UX31A halt schon als vorgemerkt aber nett von dir das du es nochmal postest  Selbiges macht übrigens einen super Eindruck und es könnte glaube ich am Ende auf jenes herrauslaufen 



rallahr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du hast geschrieben, dass du das Thinkpad noch gerne in der Hinterhand  behalten würdest. Hast du damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw ist  es dir generell sympathisch? Dann würde ich dir nämlich eindeutig dazu  raten. Schließlich sollst du ja am Ende ideal damit arbeiten  können.


 
Ich Selbst hatte noch nicht mehr Kontakt mit einem Thinkpad als mit dem Zenbook und dem MBA (MM kurz bestaunen und Tasten hauen).
Generell wirkt es fast genauso sympathisch wie das Zenbook/MBA, aber was heißt schon sympathisch wenn man bis jetzt nur Daten online studiert hat und kurz im MM einen Blick drauf werfen konnte. Da fällt es halt schwer zu beurteilen ob es sich für die Dauer von 5 Jahren als Mobiles Arbeitsgerät eignet.



kev2k schrieb:


> Ich würde ein thinkpad t430s empfehlen. Das gerät bietet eine top verarbeitung.
> Die business serien von dell und hp könnten auch noch interessant sein


 
Die T Modelle hatte ich mir noch nicht so sehr angeschaut eher hatte ich über die L-Serie gelesen weil ich online in einem Text las das die L-Serie sogar Militärische Standards erfülle (was mich erst stutzig machte und ich mir dadurch eine gewisse robustheit versprach )
Welche Modelle von Dell/Hp meinst du explizit ?


----------



## fadade (10. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Militärische Standards sind natürlich für den Normalo in der Universität *unabdingbar*! 

DELL XPS oder HP Elite-Book bzw. Pro-Book sind ebenfalls sehr robuste Business-Geräte.


----------



## kev2k (11. September 2012)

Genau die serien von dell und hp meinte ich. 
Die robustesten thinkpads sind die aus der t und der x serie


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Bei Dell wäre Latitude aber die entsprechende Serie und nicht XPS.

Bei freier Hardwareauswahl würde ich aktuell wohl ein MacbookPro nehmen. Was nicht heißt dass darauf dann unbedingt OSX laufen würde.


----------



## Koksi (12. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



fadade schrieb:


> Militärische Standards sind natürlich für den Normalo in der Universität *unabdingbar*!


Ich nahm es als eine Art Garant das ich mir sicher sein kann damit das Studium mit ein und dem selben gerät zu überstehen.



fadade schrieb:


> DELL XPS oder HP Elite-Book bzw. Pro-Book sind ebenfalls sehr robuste Business-Geräte.


  Was ich so von den DELL XPS Modellen gesehen habe sieht schon nicht schlecht  aus aber es bietet hier scheinbar das Zenbook das eindeutig bessere P/L  wenn ich das richtig sehe  oder ? (kostet das selbe hat aber z.b. ein schlechteres Display)
Mit  den Hp Geräten war es ähnlich wobei es mir schwer viel die Übersicht zu  wahren und ich schnell durcheinander kam dah ich irgendwie keinen  Überblick behalten kann zwischen den ganzen Modellen die ich mir  anschaue 
Muss  aber auch dazu sagen das ich mir in den letzten Tagen viel über das  Zenbook ux31a durchgelesen habe dah es einen super Eindruck macht und  das könnte gerade vielleicht mein Urteilsvermögen beeinflussen 



kev2k schrieb:


> Genau die serien von dell und hp meinte ich.
> Die robustesten thinkpads sind die aus der t und der x serie


 Thinkpads haben auch was  ach was mach ich nur 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Dell wäre Latitude aber die entsprechende Serie und nicht XPS.
> 
> Bei freier Hardwareauswahl würde ich aktuell wohl ein MacbookPro nehmen. Was nicht heißt dass darauf dann unbedingt OSX laufen würde.



Die Latitude Serie? Welche Kategorie Mobil? hab mir die mal angeschaut nur leider hat jedes Modell eine "1.366 x 768" Auflösung 

Warum Pro und nicht Air?


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Koksi schrieb:


> Die Latitude Serie? Welche Kategorie Mobil? hab mir die mal angeschaut nur leider hat jedes Modell eine "1.366 x 768" Auflösung


z.B. folgendes Modell und dann nach bedarf konfigurieren.
http://www.dell.com/de/unternehmen/p/latitude-e6430/fs
1.600 x 900 ist immer eine Option bzw. bei den größeren Modellen Standard.


> Warum Pro und nicht Air?


Weil es so grundlegende Sachen wie einen Netzwerkanschluss besitzt und in der 15" Version ein Traumhaftes Display zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## Koksi (12. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Olstyle schrieb:


> z.B. folgendes Modell und dann nach bedarf konfigurieren.
> Latitude E6430 Details
> 1.600 x 900 ist immer eine Option bzw. bei den größeren Modellen Standard.


Das Teil sieht genau wie das Elite-book zwar nicht Ultra dünn aus aber Ultra stabil  Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Jedoch meinte ein Kommilitone das die Ultrabooks mehr als robust genug seien und man nicht so einen Panzerknacker Laptop braucht 
Deswegen bin ich recht unentschlossen 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil es so grundlegende Sachen wie einen Netzwerkanschluss besitzt und in der 15" Version ein Traumhaftes Display zur Auswahl steht.


 
Wenn du das Retina meinst: ich bin zwar bereit für ein gutes Notebook was springen zu lassen aber nur für ein besseres Display und Netzwerkanschluss 1000€ mehr aus zu geben lohnt nicht da ist der Aufpreis den Mehrnutzen nicht wert. Wobei z.b. Asus dem ux31a Adapter für VGA und Netzwerkanschluss glaube ich kostenlos dazulegt


----------



## fadade (12. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Ja Überblick ist bei der Fülle schon eine schwere Sache!
Habe mich jetzt auch etwas über das Asus-Ultrabook informiert und es macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Also ausschließen würde *ich *es auch nicht, aber da ich leider nicht so viel von Ultrabooks halte, würde ich es doch ausschließen 
Deswegen meine anderen Empfehlungen.
DELL Latitude ist natürlich auch etwas sehr feines .. bzw. robustes, halt wie HP Elitebooks. Da müsste man sich dann eben entscheiden, welche Features einem mehr zusagen.

Vielleicht kannst du ja nocheinmal 4-5 Geräte posten die dir im Moment am meisten gefallen und da wenden wir dann nomma den "PCGH-Community-Filter" drauf an


----------



## Koksi (13. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Gute Idee.

1: Zenbook Prime ux31a

2: Latitude E6430
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

3: Thinkpad L430  
EMEA CTO Products | Lenovo | (DE)

4: Macbook Air 13" Wobei ich glaube dass hier auch sehr die Neugier rein pfuscht da ich noch nie OS X hatte 

(die Links sind Beispielkonfigurationen wie ich es mir im Moment vorstellen könnte! also nichts festes)

Wenn ich nix vergessen habe dann wären obige die Modelle die im Moment auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## fadade (14. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Hmm.. also der Lenovo-Link endet bei mir mit nem "Error, this page doesnt exist" ^^
Mal abgesehen davon würde ich fast sagen, dass das DELL Latitude von der Hardware an sich ein gutes Gerät ist, aber möglicherweise durch die vielen zusätzlichen Dienste "überladen" werden könnte .... habe auch gelesen, dass die Latitude-Serie wohl sehr ordentlich ist, aber auch viel Wartungsmöglichkeiten bietet die ggf. unsicher sind wenn das Gerät mal ne Weile rumsteht!
Macbook Air ist natürlich wie das Zenbook sehr praktisch für die Mobilität, aber falls du das Gerät länger behalten und damit glücklich werden möchtest, würde ich keine _Experimente _eingehen. Sprich das MBA rauswerfen oder mal in nem Apple-Store bisschen rumprobieren.

Je nach Konfiguration/Anforderungen würde ich dann zum Thinkpad oder Zenbook greifen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. September 2012)

Ich würde zum Zenbook greifen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



fadade schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon würde ich fast sagen, dass das DELL Latitude von der Hardware an sich ein gutes Gerät ist, aber möglicherweise durch die vielen zusätzlichen Dienste "überladen" werden könnte ....


Einmal komplett die Festplatte plätten ist wohl unabhängig vom Hersteller Standard.


> habe auch gelesen, dass die Latitude-Serie wohl sehr ordentlich ist, aber auch viel Wartungsmöglichkeiten bietet die ggf. unsicher sind wenn das Gerät mal ne Weile rumsteht!


Mit dem Argument würde alles was kein Ultrabook(bzw. das Apple Äquivalent) ist raus fallen. 
Im Endeffekt ist die Chance dass jemand das Notebook am Stück klaut(selbst wenn es abgeschlossen ist) zehntausend mal größer als dass jemand mit dem Schraubendreher durch die Gegend läuft und Notebookram ausbaut.

Ein Thinkpad oder ein Elitebook ist übrigens genau so "offen" wie ein Latitude.

Zu der Auswahl oben:
Du solltest dich zuerst einmal entscheiden ob du wirklich alles dem dünnen Gehäuse und der längeren Laufzeit unterordnen willst(Zenbook/MBA) oder lieber noch ein optisches Laufwerk und mehr Leistung hättest(Thinkpad/Latitude). Danach ist es dann extrem Geschmacksfrage bzw. im Idealfall könntest du mal Probetippen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Einmal komplett die Festplatte plätten ist wohl unabhängig vom Hersteller Standard.
> 
> Mit dem Argument würde alles was kein Ultrabook(bzw. das Apple Äquivalent) ist raus fallen.
> Im Endeffekt ist die Chance dass jemand das Notebook am Stück klaut(selbst wenn es abgeschlossen ist) zehntausend mal größer als dass jemand mit dem Schraubendreher durch die Gegend läuft und Notebookram ausbaut.
> ...


 

So sehe ich es auch.
lange Akkulaufzeit + mobil (klein leicht): ZB/MBA
mehr Leistung : Thinpad etc.


----------



## fadade (14. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit dem Argument würde alles was kein Ultrabook(bzw. das Apple Äquivalent) ist raus fallen.
> Im Endeffekt ist die Chance dass jemand das Notebook am Stück klaut(selbst wenn es abgeschlossen ist) zehntausend mal größer als dass jemand mit dem Schraubendreher durch die Gegend läuft und Notebookram ausbaut.
> Ein Thinkpad oder ein Elitebook ist übrigens genau so "offen" wie ein Latitude.


 
Halb-zustimm. Also ich kenne das von einigen Kollegen, deren Latitudes bieten z.B. einfach die Möglichkeit das opt. Laufwerk + Festplatte direkt seitlich zu entnehmen, ohne Schraubenzieher! Das meinte ich; natürlich wäre es dann sinnvoller gleich das komplette Gerät mitgehen zu lassen, aber wenn man mal keinen Platz mehr hat, entscheiden sich vielleicht einige nur für die HDD oder das Laufwerk  
Diese Möglichkeit habe ich bei Fujitsu auch schon gesehen, aber "real" bei den Elitebooks noch nicht.




> lange Akkulaufzeit + mobil (klein leicht): ZB/MBA
> mehr Leistung : Thinpad etc.


 Dann schließe ich mich dem mal an.


----------



## Koksi (15. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*

Akkulaufzeit und Mobilität stehen dann doch eher Mittelpunkt !
Wenn ich Leistung brauche nehme ich meinen Tower


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Koksi schrieb:
			
		

> Akkulaufzeit und Mobilität stehen dann doch eher Mittelpunkt !
> Wenn ich Leistung brauche nehme ich meinen Tower



Das Zenbook ist eines der besten Ultrabooks.
Das MBA ist natürlich auch nicht zu vergessen.
Man könnte z. B. ein DualBoot System einrichten, so dass du alternativ von Win oder von OSX Booten kannst.


----------



## Koksi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook fürs Studium*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das Zenbook ist eines der besten Ultrabooks.
> Das MBA ist natürlich auch nicht zu vergessen.
> Man könnte z. B. ein DualBoot System einrichten, so dass du alternativ von Win oder von OSX Booten kannst.


 
Gut also MBA oder Zenbook ich tendiere wegen dem Display schon zum Zenbook habe aber von Skalierungsproblemen gehört  Jedoch verspricht die Auflösung und vor allem das IPS Panel sowie die entspiegelung ein entspanntes arbeiten 
Das MBA hingegen hat "nur" eine Auflösung von 1440x900 und ein spiegelndes Display.
Naja die Entscheidung fällt mir schon sehr schwer


----------

